# gardener/ Electrician



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

what happened ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've seen electricians install things that end up just like it.


----------



## Thomp (Feb 11, 2008)

what happened ? 
You got me? I don't know how he did this, but the bell box looked worse. Must have arc welded the wires to the rigid conduit because we can't pull them out.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have seen GFI's look like that after a lightning strike... scary


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I have seen GFI's look like that after a lightning strike... scary



Was it installed in a PVC box, slobbered with 3M Scotchkote, and have grass growing on it?

And did you have to use your map to find it? :laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Was it installed in a PVC box, slobbered with 3M Scotchkote, and have grass growing on it?
> 
> And did you have to use your map to find it? :laughing:


 really!!!!


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I saw something just like that once that was because someone didn't take a minute to drill a weep hole in the bell box. I've never seen so much corrosion in my life.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I have seen GFI's look like that after a lightning strike... scary


I have seen GFCIs that looked like that after the power company converted a 120/240 service to a 240/480 service.


Oops... :laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

That's from a gfi getting wet, a little water in the right spot and they go off sizzling for hours.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

ampman said:


> really!!!!


You needed a question mark in there, like...

Really!!!?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> I saw something just like that once that was because someone didn't take a minute to drill a weep hole in the bell box. I've never seen so much corrosion in my life.


Weep hole? I've never done that. I just use my caulk.
:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> You needed a question mark in there, like...
> 
> Really!!!?



Not when you're making a statement instead of asking a question. Really!!!!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Not when you're making a statement instead of asking a question. Really!!!!


I think he was making a question.

Yes?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I think he was making a question.
> 
> Yes?


Never question Ken, he know what all of us are thinking. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Never question Ken, he know what all of us are thinking. :laughing:


And if there was any doubt, he would just GOOGLE the answer :laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I think he was making a question.
> 
> Yes?


 no just a statement


----------

